# Mini Blown V8



## jgilmoreco (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys: I'm going to try again to post a few photos of my engine so far. The block, cyl. liners, oil pan, front cover, timing gears, rear cover, flywheel, and oil pan have been completed. Everything is made of 6061 alum. except the timing gears, which are naval brass and 4130 steel. Next is the crank, which scares me to death. It will be made from 1144 stressproof steel. Everything is being manually on a Bridgeport and lathe.


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 31, 2013)

The biggest thing in crank making is just take your time. I use 1144 and rough out the main journals first leaving a little stock for cleanup after all else is machined. For the throws, I rough them out on the mill and then do the offset turning in the lathe. This reduces the amount of offset stock that has to be cut away. If you are going to profile the counterweights it's always good to make a fixture to bolt the crank into as opposed to trying to clamp it in a vise. 
gbritnell


----------



## jgilmoreco (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi guys:  Thanks for the advice.  That was my also my plan.  Mains first in the lathe, rough out the rod journals in the mill and complete in the lathe.  Getting all of the dimensions right is a l little daunting, however, I think I can make it work.


----------



## John Rus (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice progress so far! If you think the crank is daunting wait till you get to the cam, OK it's not that bad.

Which design is this?

Keep up the great work,
John.


----------



## jgilmoreco (Nov 2, 2013)

The engine is from was developed by Ken Hurst and Dwight Giles. Complete casting sets, including plans. and the blower, are available from Dwight at 1 (707) 648-1481. I have made many changes to the original design to make it look more like a race engine, including 2 magnetos, and Hilborn fuel injectors. The cam should actually be fairly simple. We have 3 cam grinders in our club, (Bay Area Engine Modelers), that are designed to grind small scale cams. I just have to pick the cam I want and make masters for the intake and exhaust lobes. The rest is easy. Wish the crank was that easy.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Nov 2, 2013)

do you have the choice of building it with stock
or you have to go with casting set.
nice projectThm:Thm:


----------



## John Rus (Nov 2, 2013)

jgilmoreco said:


> The cam should actually be fairly simple. We have 3 cam grinders in our club, (Bay Area Engine Modelers), that are designed to grind small scale cams. I just have to pick the cam I want and make masters for the intake and exhaust lobes. The rest is easy. Wish the crank was that easy.



Lucky guy. 

John.


----------



## John Rus (Nov 2, 2013)

jgilmoreco said:


> The cam should actually be fairly simple. We have 3 cam grinders in our club, (Bay Area Engine Modelers), that are designed to grind small scale cams. I just have to pick the cam I want and make masters for the intake and exhaust lobes. The rest is easy. Wish the crank was that easy.



Lucky guy. 

John.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 2, 2013)

jgilmoreco said:


> The engine is from was developed by Ken Hurst and Dwight Giles.




So it's a modified Black Widow. I thought I saw this thing somewhere. It was in your newsletter last issue. Tell Rhemus Steve Huck say's hello!


----------



## metalmad (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Jgilmoreco
Your Engine is looking great.
May I ask a question. What helical gears did you use for the Magnetos?
So far I am stumpted as to what I can use even though I only have the single dizzy.
Pete


----------



## jgilmoreco (Nov 3, 2013)

The casting set comes with a complete set of plans, however I don't know if they will sell you a set of plans only.  You might call Dwight and talk to him.  I bought the set, but I'm making my own drawings and many changes to the original design.  The helical gears are from Boston Gear and are part numbers H2008R or H2008L.  Careful not to mix them.


----------



## John Rus (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL, I just realized this is in the Q&A section rather than the WIP section. Can this thread be transfered intact to the correct section?

Cheers,
John.


----------



## John Rus (Nov 5, 2013)

Sweet, wasn't sure you could do that.

All the best,
John.


----------



## Wagon173 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gosh!  This is such a pretty engine.  Yours and theirs!  I got so excited when I saw the 707 area code.  Then I remembered that the area is about 250 miles long and I'm at the wrong end!  I swear,  I'll put a new roof on anybody's house that can make me this awesome at machining engines! 
  th_confused0052   Well, anybody within Del Norte county or a boardering county


----------



## jgilmoreco (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Wagon 73:  Thanks for the kind words.  Sorry, I actually live in Martinez, Ca. If you feel like making the trip, I'd be glad to show you the shop and help you any way I can.   Send me your E-mail address.  
John    [email protected]


----------

